# fisher speedcast pump&valve



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

ive been having issues with my speedcast pump since i replaced the original. i went through 4 pumps within the last 3 yrs. im at the point again where i only have 1500psi on a cold start. it lifts fine for about half hour to an hour but once the oil inthe reservoir is warm the plow doesnt budge, i have ot absolutely give gas while lifting or else it wont go up. 

can anyone tell me why im burning pumps like it was candy?

++i take the belt off the pump after every season and put a new belt in th fall.

can anyone tell me where i can find a new/used pump and contol valve for a decent price? the garage who sells/services fisher around here quoted me $1700CDN for the pump and valve


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That price seem very high to me. I think they are about $350 - $400 US. I wonder if taking the belt off is part of your problem.....


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

if your belt doesn't run perfectly straight it may wear on the shaft seal. taking the belt off and not letting the unit spin in oil may cause it to set up over time.

honestly i would upgrade to an electric power unit. not a cable control. if you have bought 3 pumps and another is $1500 more you will be farther ahead.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i was always told by many fisher dealers that its best to take the belt off because the pump would be running all the time if i didnt.

i didnt pay for all 4 pumps. luckily i only paid 2 of them, the other 2 were able to be passed under warranty, but i guess he got fed up and doesnt want to give me anymore freebies. hes charging me 1500 for the pump and the controller valve.

i got a couple quotes for a complete electric/hydraulic unit with the monarch hydraulic pump and the best one i got was 1500$. technically the best investment because it wont ever cost me anything else. but the truck is planned to be sold in the spring, so i just want a low cost/temporary fix right now.


----------

